# Kicker Gold letter vs "A" series?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey all,

What's the difference, other than looks, between the old Kicker gold letter subs and the next generation? For example, FA12 vs. FA12a? From the looks of the magnets, cones, and surrounds, they seem the same. Seems like if I wanted to play with an old school Kicker, the price on the A series is way better.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

if memory serves me correctly. that is the equivalent of today's version of v1 vs. v2. just a model update.


----------

